# dell 1710 printer



## 1337dingo

hey guys i have a 1710 printer here and all the lights are lit up, i know sometimes they will all flash and resetting the printer normally fixes this, but doesn't on this one,any ideas


----------



## gamblingman

Which lights are lit, and are they on steady or blinking? Have you tried doing anything to remedy this? 

Are you using Dell brand ink/toner cartridges/drums? I dont mean those parts that "look like/fit like" Dell parts, are they actual Dell brand parts?

Is the printer still under warranty?


----------



## 1337dingo

k, they are just a steady light, other times it will be blinking and unplugging the power and giving it back normally works. didnt for this..

the ink is a dell 1700/1710 cartridge and the imaging drum is dell as well so no part difference.
and no its pretty old so it wont be
=EDIT= 
also having the door open and holding the X for 10 seconds doesn't work,


----------



## gamblingman

You said steady AND blinking.... that complicates things because each indicates different problems, lemme do some more work on this. Info from you, please be as specific as possible on your answers:

*MAIN QUESTION:* Blinking vs Steady; what has it been most often since the latest problem developed? One or the other or both, please specify. How long have you been having the current problem? (EDIT: Exactly which lights are blinking/steady? Do you see a low toner or replace drum light or the (!) light, all or none?)

Have you moved it around a lot? Like when re-organizing the house, moving, going to/from college?

Have you had any power surges, or anything out of the ordinary happen to the printer recently? 

Had it been making any unusual noises recently while printing?

Have you changed ink/toner recently? When did you do the last replacement?

Is the interior of the printer covered in a light coat (almost like a dusting) of ink/toner? Does ink/toner smudge/smear/run too light or too heavy/streak/etc...?

How often do you use the printer, how much do you print weekly? Is that typical of how you've used the printer over its life? What kind of paper do you use most often (i.e. multipurpose, resume, specialty, card stock, photo glossy/matte, plastic transparencies, etc...), and what size paper?

What all have you tried in attempt to "fix" this light code (all details are helpful)? 

Have you ever cleaned the printer?

Does it have a factory power brick and cord, or is it aftermarket? Are all cord connections sturdy and secure?

Is there anything else you could tell me about the printer that may be even slightly useful? For instance: its had other owners, it was kept/used in an industrial  shop, someone spilled beer in it, paper jams-up a lot in it, bought it used and dont know much about it.... anything that you can tell me.


----------



## 1337dingo

gamblingman said:


> You said steady AND blinking.... that complicates things because each indicates different problems, lemme do some more work on this. Info from you, please be as specific as possible on your answers:
> 
> *MAIN QUESTION:* Blinking vs Steady; what has it been most often since the latest problem developed? One or the other or both, please specify. How long have you been having the current problem? (EDIT: Exactly which lights are blinking/steady? Do you see a low toner or replace drum light or the (!) light, all or none?)
> 
> Have you moved it around a lot? Like when re-organizing the house, moving, going to/from college?
> 
> Have you had any power surges, or anything out of the ordinary happen to the printer recently?
> 
> Had it been making any unusual noises recently while printing?
> 
> Have you changed ink/toner recently? When did you do the last replacement?
> 
> Is the interior of the printer covered in a light coat (almost like a dusting) of ink/toner? Does ink/toner smudge/smear/run too light or too heavy/streak/etc...?
> 
> How often do you use the printer, how much do you print weekly? Is that typical of how you've used the printer over its life? What kind of paper do you use most often (i.e. multipurpose, resume, specialty, card stock, photo glossy/matte, plastic transparencies, etc...), and what size paper?
> 
> What all have you tried in attempt to "fix" this light code (all details are helpful)?
> 
> Have you ever cleaned the printer?
> 
> Does it have a factory power brick and cord, or is it aftermarket? Are all cord connections sturdy and secure?
> 
> Is there anything else you could tell me about the printer that may be even slightly useful? For instance: its had other owners, it was kept/used in an industrial  shop, someone spilled beer in it, paper jams-up a lot in it, bought it used and dont know much about it.... anything that you can tell me.



1.at the moment it is steady and i cannot get rid of it, this is the first time i have seen it have steady lights, before this it had, had blinking lights but the last time that happened was 3 weeks ago, and fixing that was taking power and giving it back.

2.no its stayed in the same place since we got it.

3.no. the last time we lost power was a power outage a few months ago

4.no unusual ones

5. no

6. the printer had a little bit of excess toner around  here and there, was easily cleaned (did it then, still has lights), no it doesnt streak,

7.i print a fair bit per week, say 20-30 sheets a week, just use normal A4 paper

8.to try and fix it i have tryed taking the power out and putting it back in 10 seconds later ( like i did when it was blinking) i have tryed holding the cross button (X) wile the front cover was open

9. just today to get that excess toner out

10. its just a normal power cord that go's in the back

11.its had a few paper jams in its life, but were its only owner


----------



## gamblingman

You say that you have never changed print equipment. That, along with some research leads me to believe that there is a high likelihood that the imaging drum is full and needs replacing. The printer will not print any more pages until the imaging drum is replaced. This is because the imaging drum slowly accumulates ink as you print, its just the way laser printers work. It is also standard and recommended to replace the toner cartridge and imaging drum at the same time. 

You will need the Dell 1710 printer user manual, get it and save it. Then when you are ready to replace the cart/drum refer to the manual and follow it to the letter! You can get either a zip file or a pdf file.

User Manual Documentation at Dell: *http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/1710n/en/index.htm*


----------



## 1337dingo

k thx mate will give it a try


----------

